# F.E.A.R. 3 spooking 360, PS3, PC this fall



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Warner Bros. announces third installment in first-person shooter series; will feature all-new co-op mode; horror-film veteran John Carpenter advising, Day 1 developing. 










Horror gamers have reason to be apprehensive once again. Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment today announced that it is readying F.E.A.R. 3 for release this fall on the PC, Xbox 360, and PlayStation 3. 

 Mustaches still invoke F.E.A.R. in many.




Unlike previous installments, primary development of the game will be handled by Day 1 Studios, which worked on the PS3 and 360 console ports of the original F.E.A.R. Monolith Productions, which was the lead developer on the first two F.E.A.R. games, will not be involved, having "passed the torch" according to Warner Bros. Previous Day 1 titles include Fracture for the Xbox 360 and PS3 and MechAssault 2 for the original Xbox. 

F.E.A.R. 3 will be the third full-fledged installment in the first-person shooter series, which began in 2005. The forthcoming game will continue the franchise's storyline but will add an all new "divergent co-op" mode that will let players assume the role of one of two characters. Players can step into the shoes of Point Man, the genetically engineered supersoldier who appeared in the first F.E.A.R. or his brother Paxton Fettel, who has telekinetic powers. Warner says the two characters will provide completely different storylines from each individual's perspective. 

In an effort to enhance the horror element of F.E.A.R. 3, Warner Bros. has enlisted horror film director John Carpenter to advise on development on the game. After coming to prominence with the 1978 cult hit _Halloween_, the filmmaker has been behind the camera on such cult hits as _Escape from New York_, the remake of _The Thing_, and _They Live_, costarring voice acting veteran Keith David.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Since they have Carpenter advising on development it sparks my interest about the game.


----------

